# Embedded Webserver, TCP/IP komplett customizable, per Ethernet oder WLAN anzubinden



## VIPAR (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
wenn Ihr Interesse habt, eine SPS Steuerung ans Web anzuschliessen, bzw z.B. über ein Smartphone oder Tablet zugänglich zu machen, schaut euch den VIPAR Chip an. www.vipar.eu. 
Hier noch ein paar Details:
Technisch gesehen ist der VIPAR Chip eine Networking Black Box, die auf dem neuen XMC4500 Cortex-M4 Microcontroller von Infineon und der VIPAR Firmware basiert. Die VIPAR Firmware beinhaltet einen TCP/IP Stack, einen Webserver und verschiedene weitere Netzwerkfunktionen, die insbesondere eine möglichst konfigurationsfreie und effiziente Verwendung in beliebigen (unbekannten) Netzwerkumgebungen ermöglichen. Eine Web Applikation, also z.B. einige HTML-, JavaScript-, JPEG- und CSS-Dateien, die der VIPAR Webserver an eine Browser ausliefert, wird dem Chip über eine SD-Karte oder ein SPI Flash zur Verfügung gestellt. Ein Eingriff in die komplexen Netzwerkfunktionen des VIPAR Chips ist dazu nicht erforderlich, der Black Box Charakter bleibt immer erhalten. So kann mit einem sehr geringen Entwicklungsaufwand ein beliebiges Gerät über eine vollständig geräte- und kundenspezifische, dynamische und optisch ansprechende Web Applikation zugänglich gemacht werden. Benötigt wird dazu nur ein beliebiger Web Browser auf einem gängigen PC, Smartphone oder Tablet.



Sobald in einer beliebigen Embedded Applikation von einem Consumer Gerät aus ein Zugriff bzw. eine Bedienung über Ethernet oder WLAN erfolgen soll, ist der VIPAR Chip somit eine sehr elegante Alternative zu den beiden folgenden klassischen Ansätzen: a) die Integration eines kompakter TCP/IP Stack in das Embedded Gerät (auf den dort vorhandenen oder einen neuen Microcontroller), oder b) der Einsatz eines komplexes Embedded Betriebssystem mit umfangreicher Netzwerkunterstützung (z.B. Embedded Linux). Beide Wege haben (meist erst bei größere Stückzahlen) ihre individuellen Vorteile und damit auch ihre Berechtigung, aber in der Regel überwiegen zunächst die Nachteile: Bei a) muss entweder - auf Basis freier TCP/IP Stacks - eine sehr einfache Netzwerkfunktionalität in Kauf genommen oder eine sehr teure Lizenz für einen kommerziellen Stack - mit entsprechendem Funktionsumfang - erworben werden. Ausserdem ist der Entwicklungsaufwand und insbesondere das Entwicklungsrisiko hoch oder zumindest nur sehr schwer abschätzbar. Bei b) ergeben sich deutlich höhere Hardwarekosten und in der Regel große Aufwände für die Portierung, Anpassung und Pflege des Betriebssystems. Diese Nachteile entfallen beim VIPAR Chip vollständig! Zudem besitzt der auf dem VIPAR Chip verwendete TCP/IP Stack hinsichtlich seiner Anwenderfreundlichkeit ein Niveau, das für die meisten Firmen mit Hilfe der beiden zuvor genannten Varianten nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand oder gar nicht erreicht werden kann.

Das VIPAR Konzeptes erlaubt es, per JSON Telegramm aus einer im Web Browser laufenden Web Applikation und über verschiedene weitere ASCII basierte Kommunikationsprotokolle (Telnet, UART, SNMP) auf ein einheitliches VIPAR API zuzugreifen. Über diese Zugriffe können alle netzwerkspezifischen Konfigurationen vorgenommen sowie auf eine Reihe von physikalischen Schnittstellen des VIPAR Chips (also des XMC4500 Microcontrollers) zugegriffen werden. Kurz gesagt: Per Browser lässt sich zum Beispiel ein NetBIOS Name Service Name einstellen, eine Reihe von GPIO Pins konfigurieren oder aber der Verlauf von Sensordaten darstellen, die der VIPAR Chip per UART empfangen hat. Durch dieses Konzept wird die bestmögliche Kombination der maximalen Anwendungsflexibilität und der Vorteile der starren und verifizierten VIPAR Netzwerkfunktionalität ermöglicht

Ich freu mich auf Eure Anregungen und Fragen, Lg Jeanette


----------



## funkdoc (13 Mai 2012)

hallo

welche kommunikationstreiber verwenden sie für übliche Steuerungsysteme zb. für Siemens Simatic S7-Familie?

wie siehts mit sicherheit aus? wie schützen sie das System vor ungewollten zugriffen (netzwerk-intern und extern)?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2012)

Also mich würde auch interessieren wie dieser Chip an eine SPS angebunden werden kann.
So wie ich es sehe fehlt das Gerät "drumherum" um eine Standard-SPS anzukoppeln.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## VIPAR (13 Mai 2012)

ja, das ist richtig. der Chip ist zunächst einmal nur ein µC, der eben die beschriebenen Protokolle zur Verfügung stellt. Man kann/muss diesen dann über einen UART oder ähnliche Standardschnittstellen an die SPS anbinden, um die entsprechenden Informationen in beide Richtungen zu transportieren (also in und output). Über die Webapplikation wird die Funktion und die Oberfläche (also die, die dann im Browser erscheint) definiert.

Ansonsten ist der Chip eben nur ein "dummes Device" Die SPS Steuerung und Vorgänge erfolgen weiterhin seperat. VIPAR bietet nur die Kommunikation zur Internet-Aussenwelt (sozusagen).Ich hoffe, das erklärt das Prinzip ein wenig besser.


----------

